# Nosebleeds?



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Just recently I have been having small nosebleeds when I first blow my nose in the morning. It's nothing drastic, and only the right nostril, but it is annoying. I'm not blaming the diabetes, but wondering if the fact that I'm taking a daily aspirin might be a cause? Anyone else get this?


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

Frequent Nose bleeds, that occur for no apparent reason is actually quite common in people. Most of the time the nose bleed can be brought upon by just blowing your nose. I myself get them a lot and the other day i was looking up causes of my nose bleeds. I found it could be a deficiency in vitamin K ( vitamin K can be found in green leafy foods). Since I just found this information the other day ..... i have been trying to eat more green foods..... from that day (which was only 3 days ago) i havent had a nose bleed. I have no idea if this is the actual cause but is a possiblity. Hope this helped and if anything consult your doctor.

I found this account from someone who was having the same prob Northe.Personally I dont have nosebleeds but other half gets then very frequent


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Just recently I have been having small nosebleeds when I first blow my nose in the morning. It's nothing drastic, and only the right nostril, but it is annoying. I'm not blaming the diabetes, but wondering if the fact that I'm taking a daily aspirin might be a cause? Anyone else get this?



Dear Northerner,

I too have had that problem - just a small show of blood on the tissue. I cut my aspirin intake in half and it went away. This ofcourse does not prove anything maybe I had a cold and the trace of blood stopped when it went away.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

What about high BP ?


Blood thinners such as Coumadin, Plavix, or aspirin may cause or worsen nosebleeds

found that Northener


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

high booze intake??

Hope you sort it soon.

Take care.

Rossi


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 8, 2010)

I know several people who get nose bleeds who are on either medication for high blood pressure or are taking blood thinners. If it is onl a short one no need to worry, but if it goes on for more than 5 minutes get medical help. Sometimes just blowing your nose or a sneeze will do it.

As a kid my brother used to get nose bleeds on a very regular basis and grew out of them, the children of a number of friends also get regular nose bleeds as does my little feller.The doctors all say the children will grow out of them. In short the nose bleeds are probably not connected with the diabetes.

I'm being a bit belt and braces here and I'm going to say anyone really worried if they get nose bleeds should ask for medical advice.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting, I hadn't thought about the BP pills which I am on as well as the aspirin. Plus, possibly the booze I've been consuming over the festive season!

It's not a major concern, just a small 'leak' as Dodger describes. Thanks everyone!


----------



## aymes (Jan 8, 2010)

I regularly get nose bleeds, like you nothing major, just irritating. I'm not on asprin or bp medication though, and don't drink much , so that can't be the reason behind mine...

Wasn't helped to other day that i got hit in the face by a bike helmet falling from a high shelf, now THAT was a nose bleed!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

aymes said:


> I regularly get nose bleeds, like you nothing major, just irritating. I'm not on asprin or bp medication though, and don't drink much , so that can't be the reason behind mine...
> 
> Wasn't helped to other day that i got hit in the face by a bike helmet falling from a high shelf, now THAT was a nose bleed!!!



Ouch! I can see from your avatar how much it must have hurt!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Northerner,

Just to put your mind at ease.  I have in the past had nose-bleeds, and did once mention it to my doc.  He said that the theory of high blood pressure is a myth, no truth in it at all.  He said that the nose contains tiny blood vessels which can rupture quite easy, often for no apparent reason!

Toby


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 8, 2010)

Just blowing your nose a smidge too hard can cause blood spots. I shouldn't worry about it unless it continues for more than a week.


----------

